# How many boxes after install?



## Ambassador (Mar 30, 2012)

How many boxes should be used during/after a package install on a Warre? I know the typical hive size is 2 at minimum with more added during the nectar flow. Does this mean during the spring/summer I should do the install with 4?


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

2 boxs for now, wait till you see an entrance full of bees before adding another. What I usually do is thump the boxs. The sound of a full box is quiet. Compared to an empty or half full box, before adding another. You want them to build up a good population before adding a 3rd box for sure. Also this helps bees to remember, to build their hive down. Once they remember they seem to pick up speed building comb.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would always install them in one. After about two weeks they will need another box, but having one when the nights are chilly helps as wax making and brood rearing require a lot of heat.


----------

